# Headlight Upgrade Help



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

Hi, I am new to this board and am looking for a bit of help. I was wondering if anyone knew where to get a headlight upgrade kit for my 95 Maxima? I am pretty tired of the low output of the 9004 bulbs even with the Silverstars, and I want to upgrade to H4 or something along those lines. And no, I can't afford HID right now, otherwise I wouldn't be asking this question. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

no ,just save up for the HID's


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

no, i already said i can't afford them, and not being able to get projector lenses cheap, i want to just upgrade to something along the lines of H4 bulbs.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

the only way to get an H4 bulb for your car is to change your headlight assemblies

it's not worth it! save for the HID's

patience

and no matter what bulb you get, you are still only going to be able to run 65/85 bulbs because that's how the stock wiring is setup, so changing to H4 isn't going to do a thing.


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

that's not true about changing the headlight assemblies from what i've heard. supposedly the kit comes with an adapter clip which allows you to use the bulbs.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

VQMatt said:


> that's not true about changing the headlight assemblies from what i've heard. supposedly the kit comes with an adapter clip which allows you to use the bulbs.












do you mean these headlight assemblies ?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I honestly don't think the cefiro's come with the H4 wiring harnesses as you have to replace ALL the wiring in order for the headlights to receive the proper power.

The stock wiring is like 18 guage wire and cannot handle upgraded bulbs.

Here are some pics of my 9004 harness that had upgraded bulbs in it.


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

man, that harness is f-ed up...oh well, guess i'll stick with the 9004 till someone comes out with a decently priced projector headlight housing. the 97-99 headlight and clearance housings, do they have that diamond cut material in the inside of the cases unlike the 95-96 lenses? and will they fit on a 95 max?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yes and yes...

you have to change out the headlights, front bumper, and grill to change to the headlights...

and if you're willing to replace ALL the headlight wiring (which you'll have to do for Cefiro's anyway, if you want them) it's not to bad of a process... PM HNE or d_warner (same person). He should be able to help you out with that.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> I honestly don't think the cefiro's come with the H4 wiring harnesses as you have to replace ALL the wiring in order for the headlights to receive the proper power.
> 
> The stock wiring is like 18 guage wire and cannot handle upgraded bulbs.
> 
> Here are some pics of my 9004 harness that had upgraded bulbs in it.


chris that where i hafta correct you.

the cefiro do come with h4 harness.. that why i pay more than i should so the manufacture can have it come with the harness.. the wiring is on your own there. :thumbup:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

oh cool! woohoo!

wiring is on it's way anyway... hehe


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

lol

imma make certain that your heads come with the h4 plug.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

doesn't really matter honestly... ESPECIALLY if it lowers the cost of the headlights...

i've already got H4 harnesses and wiring on the way


----------



## Slvr_01_Pathfinder (Feb 25, 2004)

*Silverstars are #1 for the money*



VQMatt said:


> Hi, I am new to this board and am looking for a bit of help. I was wondering if anyone knew where to get a headlight upgrade kit for my 95 Maxima? I am pretty tired of the low output of the 9004 bulbs even with the Silverstars, and I want to upgrade to H4 or something along those lines. And no, I can't afford HID right now, otherwise I wouldn't be asking this question. Any help is greatly appreciated.



try ebay.


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> yes and yes...
> 
> you have to change out the headlights, front bumper, and grill to change to the headlights...
> 
> and if you're willing to replace ALL the headlight wiring (which you'll have to do for Cefiro's anyway, if you want them) it's not to bad of a process... PM HNE or d_warner (same person). He should be able to help you out with that.



Why do you have to change out the whole front end to swap headlights?
Ive known people to just swap headlights to get that "clearer" look and still use their 95-96 bumper and grill.
Im currently using 95-96 headlights with my 97-99 bumper and grill.








Now, in order to swap bumpers you have to swap grills but it doesnt effect the headlights.


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah, but i guess what they're tryin to say is that if you want to use 97-99 headlights on a 95, you have to change the front end.


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

VQMatt said:


> yeah, but i guess what they're tryin to say is that if you want to use 97-99 headlights on a 95, you have to change the front end.



But why? Ive seen 95-96 maximas use 97-99 headlights and keep the 95-96 front end.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah... I stand corrected, the 97-99 headlights and corners will swap right into the 95/96's without changing the bumper or grill...


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

the 97-99 headlights and corner lenses are the ones that have the diamond cut stuff in them right? cause that's what i'm lookin for.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

VQMatt said:


> the 97-99 headlights and corner lenses are the ones that have the diamond cut stuff in them right? cause that's what i'm lookin for.


 yes... they corners are just a bit more clear, not by much, but definitly clearer, and the headlights are diamond clear.


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

mmk, now i just need to find out where i can get them cheap.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

junkyards are your friend.


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

that's what sux, there aren't any junkyards around here with maximas. oh well.


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

:hal:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

h4 and 9004 are exactly the same bulb, the 9004's even say h4 on em in some cases.


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

can't say i've ever seen that before.


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> h4 and 9004 are exactly the same bulb, the 9004's even say h4 on em in some cases.



Nuh Uh, 9003 are h4 bulbs.
Here are some references...
http://dccustom.netfirms.com/application.html
http://www.naxosxenonblue.com/bulpapppopup.html




.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

d'oh --my bad


----------



## Maxima10to1 (Mar 27, 2004)

Even if you put the H4 light into the 9004 housing I dont think the beam patter would be correct. Also the stock wiring (9004 is 45/65 watts) should be able to handle the H4's 55/60 watts, come on think about it. But it doesnt really matter because you could get an upgreaded headlight harness. And just to say it, yes all 4th gen headlights are innerchangeable. I got a pair of 97-99 TYC headlights for under $200 and put them on my 96. Just do a search either on ebay or google.


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah, i know the beam pattern wouldn't be right, but with some major reaiming, i could at least get it to where i want it. It don't matter anymore, if anything, i'm just gonna save up for the HIDs...Just as long as i can find a kit that has highbeams also.


----------



## eightballsidepocket (Apr 23, 2004)

You might want to just ad on some nice fog lights, for the additional illumination.

Regards, Eightballsidepocket


----------

